# Amare



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

wow...just wow.

it doesn't matter who else is on the team. as long as the suns hold onto amare they will always be contenders. the kid should be a f'in college junior. he is barely old enough to buy a beer. and he's this good already. he's only gonna get better. sun fans are lucky that they have a player like this to watch for the next 10 years.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

It's not like I didn't know he's good... Just didn't realize he was *this* good. His numbers are truly outstanding for a guy this young.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Amare starting next season is no longer the future. He's the present. I hope Duncan enjoys this last Finals visit.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

amare is the present as well as the future.

compare his numbers in his 3rd year to KG's. wow.

i wouldn't crown the suns 2006 western conf champs yet...but they should get there soon enough. just build around amare and remember to practice defense.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I guess Marbury was right during Amare's rookie season when he said Amare was going to be better than KG.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

watch out for dwight howard as well.

he's going to be amazing.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> watch out for dwight howard as well.
> 
> he's going to be amazing.


Don't forget about Chris Bosh... 

I reckon this trio will eventually be three of the top players in the league sometime in the near future.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Amare has really proven me wrong this year. I knew he was good, but this good? Damn. I've never seen a player man handle the Spurs defense so easily. Now when I watch Amare play against another team and he scores 25 points or something like that, I'm going to think "That's all? He must have had a bad game."



I still get bothered by his arrogance and cockiness sometimes, but all great players have that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BBB said:


> Don't forget about Chris Bosh...
> 
> I reckon this trio will eventually be three of the top players in the league sometime in the near future.


Howard and Amare will be better than Bosh, because Bosh is a perimeter playing big man. The other two do their best work in the paint.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Amare starting next season is no longer the future. He's the present. I hope Duncan enjoys this last Finals visit.


How do you figure Duncan is enjoying his last finals? What an ignorant and unfounded statement.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

HKF said:


> Howard and Amare will be better than Bosh, because Bosh is a perimeter playing big man. The other two do their best work in the paint.


I wouldn't be surprised, that they two will do better. 

But Bosh has shown the ability to be uber-quick off the dribble, just like Amare, and has a very reliable jumper to speak off. With a few more touches on his back-to-the-basket game, he will be quite an offensive force at his peak too IMO.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Well people will look at this Suns playoff run and see Amare averaging around 30 points a game... shooting 55+% from the field and just terrorizing the paint. Not to mention clutch blocks.


People will also see his average of 35+ points against Tim Duncan and the spurs defense. Thats even better than Shaq's numbers. But obviously Duncan and Shaq were better team players.


the catch to all this?

Amare is only in his 3rd season and 22 years old... bypassing college. And in one season he added a reliable jumpshot... has shown glimpses of what he can do in the defensive end... and still learning a lot.


He is the 2nd Best post player during this playoffs... and atleast 2nd best post player next season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I still get bothered by his arrogance and cockiness sometimes, but all great players have that.


If you watch with the way he says things, I don't think he says things arrogantly or with cockiness. He sounds sarcastic sometimes when he talks and he has that smile, like when asked who should be MVP midseason. He said "ME". I'm sure he has some and I don't think it's a problem really but whenever I watched interviews and him on ESPNs teammates he and Q. He didn't really seem all that arrogant.

On topic though, Amare offenseively numbers wise, can he get any more better lol? That point avg and fg% is astonishing. He can get a lot better in rebounding and few more post moves. He's been working on that jumpshot, and players seem to leave him wide open. Defensively, when he works at it you see the flashes. What happens when he gets bigger and stronger? lol

But this summer, how much of a MAX deal can we extend Amare for? And can we resign him before the CBA expires? Or do we have to wait? Because if we can do it before, we can get 7 yrs. If can't it may be 5 yrs. Which I wouldn't like.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Amare is one of the people that makes me look foward when people like ai, kobe, tmac, etc. are gone. Im not saying i dont like them, but soon the mvp race will be between people like Amare, Dwyane, Bron, Dwight, Emeka, etc.....CRAZY! Just think, I came so close a few months back from buying his HS jersey, but I had no money on me. But I do have his rookie card thankfully!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Go DJ! said:


> Amare is one of the people that makes me look foward when people like ai, kobe, tmac, etc. are gone. Im not saying i dont like them, but soon the mvp race will be between people like Amare, Dwyane, Bron, Dwight, Emeka, etc.....CRAZY! Just think, I came so close a few months back from buying his HS jersey, but I had no money on me. But I do have his rookie card thankfully!


Wishing for superstar players to be gone is foolish. Why not appreciate them while they're here?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

HKF said:


> Wishing for superstar players to be gone is foolish. Why not appreciate them while they're here?


Im not wishing for them to leave, what I ment to say was when they leave they're leaving the game in good hands. I just couldnt think how to word it then. Dont get it twisted, I want people like ai, td, kobe, shaq, all them to stay around as long as possible.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

To see Amare manhandle Duncan on offense, and think that he's only 22....wow. If the Suns keep Amare they'll be contenders for a long time. I can see him averaging 35-40 ppg in his career, atleast. He's that unstoppable. And for the people say the only reason he had offensive numbers this year because of the Suns fast break, just look at him against Duncan in the half court..this guy is the future of big man in the NBA.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm not going to say he's going to average 35-40 points per game during the course of his career, unless every team decides to defend him the same as the Spurs did. I'm not taking away from Amare's absurd offensive production against the Spurs, but it's not a coincedence that he averaged 40 PPG against the Spurs and 26PPG against everyone else. The Spurs were determined to prevent guys like Quentin Richardson and Shawn Marion get going, and even Joe Johnson, so they let Duncan/Nazr/Horry go one-on-one to prevent that. Amare will get double teamed like crazy next year, so a lot of his 40 PPG against the Spurs will go back to guys like Shawn Marion and Quentin Richardson. I wouldn't be surprised one bit to see him top 30 PPG, but 35-40 is asking too much.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Damn , I forgot why I came into this thread in the first place. 


I read this on Yahoo and wanted to know what Suns fans thought about it:




> Stoudemire defined his future role as ``point center,'' a hybrid position that would have him touching the ball even more.
> 
> ``Playing the position I played this year with a different twist,'' Stoudemire explained, ``with more of an inside-outside type game. With that point center thing, I think that's the right position to call me right now.''


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-sunswrapup&prov=ap&type=lgns 


The thing that scares me as a Spurs fan is the part that says "would have him touching the ball even more."


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Damn , I forgot why I came into this thread in the first place.
> 
> 
> I read this on Yahoo and wanted to know what Suns fans thought about it:
> ...



lol. anything to keep the beast happy . . . 

i think we'll see 28-30pts/game and 10.5-12 rebs/game next year. i think he learned A LOT in the spurs series.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The original post is dead wrong in that as long as you have Amare you will be in the playoffs every year. The Suns got in handely, but they had a ****load of talent, JJ, Q, Nash, Marion. These guys are very very very good. Now imagine puttin him together with say Nash, Chris Duhon, Bruce Bowen, and Elton Brand. That team still makes the playoffs, but they struggle to get into it imo if they make it at ALL. Why.....well Amare's defense, or not so much his defense, but his lack of defense at the center position. That is an ignorant statement to make. Amare can't guard guys like Shaq or Duncan. They need a real center, a strong 7 footer that can rough it out with these guys. The Suns will not win a championship until they get a true center, and move Amare to powerforward. Amare just isn't that good of a defender overall. The Suns need what imo, is the most important, good interior defense, a guy that controls the paint. A similiar scenario to this is with the Bulls. They have Tyson Chandler who is a excellent defender, but like Amare, neither of them can control the paint, and set good interior defense for their team. While Eddy Curry who is regarded as average, is the key ingredient to the Bulls interior defense because of his long wing span and his wideness and strength which are key to good interior defense. He controls the paint. The Suns need to find this guy before they take the step to championship level. The Pistons have that in Ben Wallace, and the spurs have that in Tim Duncan, the ex-Lakers had that in Shaq. The Suns just need to find that guy, not neccassarily their best player before they take that next step to a championship caliber team. Right now they are only as good as those Maverick teams that could get 60 wins in the regular season. Everyone knows they are good, but just not that good.


----------

